# Renault Megane II - Idle and Battery Issue



## LaertesCTB (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a 2003 Renault Megane II, 1.6l.

Lately, I've been having issues with the car, on occasions, it will struggle to idle and after a few seconds will cut out. Iginition still on, I can start the car again, but require heavy attention to the accelerator pedal, as to keep it from cutting out. It normaly idles around 900rpm, but needing to keep the revs at 2000rpm, when at a stop, to prevent cut out.

While driving, it doesn't feel as powerful either.

The strange thing is, this is not all the time. It's been fine for the past 2 weeks. Had the 150,000km service done. No issues. Renault were unabel to find any problems. Then it happened agin yesterday.

The other problem, and it seems directly related. Can guarentee, that if it gives me issues today, tomorrow the car battery will be completely flat, having drained overnight.

I've had an electrical engineer look at it, but doesn't seem to be shorting anywhere,

Any ideas? This has been on and off for the past 2months, and would really like to get this sorted out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I had similar issues years ago. It happened to be a broken connection between the cells in my battery....it is rare but it does happen. If you do suspect the battery then perhaps it is time to replace it. When my battery gets old and seems unreliable I replace it before winter sets in....BRRRRRR. I did have a battery that lasted 13yrs in a van that was used daily.... Now, that's rare!!!!


----------



## bradders2008 (Dec 3, 2008)

have you found out what is causing this yet? i am having exactly the same problem, everytime my car gets to zero revs the car will cut out this does it every so often an sometimes can be worse than others then the next day my battery is completely flat! i have had a new alternator changed and now had 2 new batteries too as wat ever is causing the problem is ruining them. the garage have looked over it a few times an cannot seem to find a fault. they left it on a metre overnight to measure the votlage on my battery an it only lost 0.2 volts which apparently is nothing. im convinced that when the car is cutting out there is something somewhere on the car staying on which is then completely draining the battery.i had a brand new battery fitted and within 1 day it was completely flat! hope we can get the answer to this as it is turning out to be the most expensive and annoying car ever!


----------

